# Trunk is not open after dead battery



## gmoreschi (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, I have a Nissan 2011 Murano Crosscabriolet.
This morning I faced a dead battery and after fixed it I was not able anymore to open trunk door.

I tried to open internally pushing button next to the panel, also via remote key, and manually, but nothing worked.

This is not only problem, since this car is convertible. The car is assuming my top is open and blinking red icon saying the top is open, but is not. Thus, it makes a noise every time a drive.

This second problem is easy to fix as long as I was able to open the trunk and put the correct position the top storage lid.

The whole problem is how should I do to open the trunk? Then I could easily fix both problems...

Any idea or help is much appreciate since I will need to drive back to my home for about 40 minutes with constantly noise....

Thank you,
Gustavo


----------



## treetop64 (Jun 14, 2018)

I am having same issue. Any resolution to your issue?


----------

